# Tab leather thick or thin......



## dd900 (Apr 18, 2013)

So I have what would seem to be a silly question. I have made my self a tab that I like fairly well. 

But one thing I notice about most of the nicer retail tabs is that the layers of leather are all quite a bit thinner than the layers of leather I have used. I just have used some scrap to make mine but it works quite well at least for me. 

However this leads me to wondering if there is some benefit to the thinner layers? Or is this just a case of use what works for you?

Any way just curious.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

rule of thumb is 1mm of leather for every 10lbs of string you pull. I bought one of those Fivics 2 finger tabs and my middle finger was going numb, I increases my leather by that rule and now at 44lbs I have no pblm with numb feeling.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Thickness should depend on poundage to avoid injury if training properly (a lot). I've found one layer of cordovan and two backing layers good for up to 48#, when I was shooting 52# with over 700 shots / week, I went with two cordovan layers and two backing layers.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Loved that title....Tab leather thick or thin...... "that's what she said". Get it.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

It is completely personal. Just, be willing to try different tabs. For me archery is like a finger print, they are all similar, but different.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I shoot 40# and just have the normal leather and backing that comes with the Fivics Saker. I've not had problems, but I also have massive callouses on my fingers from it, so maybe more leather would be good lol


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

If you decide the tab you made is a good thickness for YOU then I'd suggest that you make a 2nd tab the same thickness as your 1st one.....not as a 'spare' but as an 'alternate'......give them both about the same amount of shots and you should be able to use them interchangeably without effecting arrow impact. This will come in handy when you misplace or forget your tab ;-) My .02 - John


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

As for a single piece of leather, the thicker leather is going to groove easier than multiple layers of thinner leather.


----------



## dd900 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Thanks for the ideas. 
Yeah I had read the the 1 mm for 10 # of thickness and I have done that but I have done it in just 2 pieces of leather for the 45#'s that I have on the fingers so they pieces are fairly thick. Again seems to work for me just was wondering if there was any benefit to9 more layers of thinner leather. 

I may indeed make a spare it cannot hurt.

Thanks all for the feedback.


Thanks


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I prefer more layers of thinner leather. Specifically one thin Cordovan and then 2-3 layers of suede.

-Grant


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Kristjon said:


> rule of thumb is 1mm of leather for every 10lbs of string you pull. I bought one of those Fivics 2 finger tabs and my middle finger was going numb, I increases my leather by that rule and now at 44lbs I have no pblm with numb feeling.


4.4mm thick leather......


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

DD, here's my own personal experience. The general rule of 1mm of thickness for every 10 lbs of draw weight is a good starting point. But I agree with the other posters that it really is varied depending on the individual. The important part is to protect your fingers from going numb. I've increased the thickness of my tabs over time as I've adjusted my draw length. My own view is that the thickness of the tab doen't affect the shot if your release technique is right. Juwt my 2-cents. LT


----------

